# INAT DDE-Server



## Rayk (16 November 2007)

Hallo,
muss in einer vorhandenen InTouch-Visu einiges ändern. Die InTouch-Visu kommuniziert über den INAT DDE-Server  mit  der Steuerung.
Ich möchte die Kommunikation auf dem PC testen, doch ich bekomme keine Verbindung  vom DDE-Server zur Simulations-SPS.
Versuch 1 --> ACCONtrol S7 (Deltalogic) --->keine Verbindung
Versuch 2 --> WINLC keine Verbindung   --->keine Verbindung

Meine Frage: Funktioniert der INAT-DDE Server mit einem der o.g. Produkte? Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.....
Gruß
Rayk


----------



## Rainer Hönle (16 November 2007)

Wie ist bei dem Inat DDE-Server die SPS eingestellt? ACCONtrol kann nur RFC1006 und keine ISO-Kommunikation, Rack und Slot kann hierbei auf 0 und 2 gesetzt werden. Muss man bei Inat TSAPs eingeben? Wenn ja, wie lauten diese im Augenblick? Läuft ACCONtrol auf demselben PC wie die Visu? Wenn nicht mal ein Ethereal-Log (Whireshark) machen und mir an meine Firmenmailadresse (ist ja sicher bekannt ;-)) schicken. Sehe mir das dann mal an und melde mich dann.


----------



## Rayk (17 November 2007)

ich habe es mit dem INAT OPC-Server versucht und habe eine Verbindung mit WINLC aufbauen können DDE funktioniert...
bei ACCONtrol hatte ich immer die Fehlermeldung "Port Nr. 102 bereits belegt" obwohl ich den Siemens Dienst schon deaktiviert hatte...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 November 2007)

Einfach einmal eine Kommandozeile öffnen und "netstat -a -n" ausführen. Wird Port 102 in der Liste aufgeführt? Weitere Infos, auch welches Programm dahinter steckt und den Port belegt, gibt es mit tcpview von sysinternals. Kann frei heruntergeladen werden.
Und hier noch der Link:
http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sysinternals/Networking/TcpView.mspx


----------

